# Smart Zed-Bull With Mini Type



## amandl (Mar 4, 2015)

Compare SMART ZED-BULL with ZED-BULL:SMART ZED-BULL has 30% faster advantage in reading and writing over than ZED-BULL which improves its success rate up to 99.99%, in this way Smart ZED-BULL will eliminate the waste of chips.It is a transponder cloning device which contains all of Zed-Qx's features and also has more additional features.
Smart Zed-Bull with Mini Type

Top 6 Reasons to Get the Smart Zed-Bull

1.Language:English, Turkish, Italian, Spanish and Portugues
2. No Tokens Needed!
3. New: Support 8C and 8E chips distinguish function
4. Zed-BULL will fulfill all of your requirements as professional on Immobilizer Systems;
5. Zed-BULL is a transponder cloning device which contains all of Zed-Qx's features and also has more additional features.
6. Zed-Bull Can Read Pin Code for Hyundai and Kia Now!

Notice: Can't Update 

Compare SMART ZED-BULL with ZED-BULL:SMART ZED-BULL gain 30% reading and writing speed.SMART ZED-BULL improve the success rate up to 99.99%, which will eliminate the waste of chip.(As we all know, some chip can be written only once)

Smart Zed-Bull Main Feature of Zed-Bull:

1. Finding PIN Code, Preparing Precoded Transponders and Programming Transponders from EEPROM and MCU.
Zed-BULL PC software is excellent features will help you while using EEPROM applications. ECU pictures, which ECU has which MCU or EEPROM and the location of mcu or eeprom on the board, which type transponder will be used... These kind of information will ease your work. With Automatic Module Finding (AMF) feature, when you select the EEPROM file, the module will be recognized automatically
Another revolution of Zed-BULL is programming transponders when there is no key from ECUs. For now, Zed-BULL has 55 different applications and it is increasing... With this feature, you can program transponders, find pin codes and prepare precoded transponders for the cars which need precoded transponders like fiat doblo 48. For this feature, you don't need expensive precoded transponders priced about 8-10 Euro. You can use blank transponders.

2.Transponder Cloning:
11, 12, 13, 33, 73, 4C (writing to 4C electronic key and battery less TPX1 transponder), Philips Crypto 40 (some), 41(all), 42(all), 44(all unlocked VAG), 45(all)
Until now, common transponder cloning tools could only copy fixed transponders. But the revolution that we started with our device, Zed-Qx, is increasing with Zed-BULL. 41(NISSAN), 42(VAG), 44(Unlocked VAG) and 45(PEUGEOT) transponders which normally known as can not be copied, can be copied with Zed-BULL.

3. Producing Transponders for OBD Programming
If you have an OBD device like T-Code Pro, you will need special precoded transponders for some cars. Instead of buying these special transponders for high prices, you can produce them with Zed-BULL using blank transponders. And you don't need expensive precoded transponders priced about 8-10 Euro... The transponders that you can produce: 40, 41, 42, 44 Mitsubishi, 44 VAG, 45, 73 Mitsubishi, 61, 62, 65 and 46 for BMW, AUDI, PORSCHE, CHRYSLER, RENAULT... etc. For now, Zed-BULL has 24 different transponder production applications.

4. Hitag2 Transponder Programmer
If you want to buy a hitag2 programmer as standalone device, you have to pay around 1000-1500 Euro. But when you have Zed-BULL, you will get this hitag2 programmer feature for FREE. You can work on hitag2 transponders and improve yourself on your job.

5. Easy Use with Wide Graphic LCD Screen.
Wide screen of Zed-BULL will show you much more.... With Zed-Bull is wide screen, you can see more information like, VIN number and kilometer info for BMW cars, detailed information for 46 and 48 transponders ... etc.

6.Additional Function:
1) Reading kilometer, VIN number and key number information from original BMW key and writing to original BMW remote key
2) Finding PIN code from VIN number for HYUNDAI and KIA
3) PC software includes a wide-range transponder catalog, key fob procedures and more information
4) PIN code finding for 33 Renault and 45 Peugeot from transponder
5) Unlocking the 48(magic II) type locked transponder and make it re -usable
6) Saving transponder information into database including crypto transponders
7) 3 different device case color alternatives (red, black and white).

Smart Zed-Bull Package List:

1x Zed-bull Main Unit
1x PC USB Cable
1x Power Adapter
1x CD

FAQ:

Q:Can your zed-bull program COPY TPX4 ,TPX2,TPX1,TPH1?
A:TPX chips is made of gladd,zed-bull not support it.

Q:When I copy 48 chip,I put chips in,wait about 15 mins,but nothing happen?what should I do?
A:Sorry,sir,it cannot do your chips.

Q:It works for TPX1,but no work on Tiris 4C chip.
A:Yes,it is.We don’t have model to transfer 4C chips.

Q:Is it not work for 8C ,8E chips?
A:It can read,but cannot program.

Q:You have told me it is no tokens limited,but what’s wrong with it now?
A:You still can use it,sir,don’t worry.Pls ignore it.


----------



## labopanorama (Jan 26, 2016)

hello, please my mini zed bull is arrived to token 0
what i have to do to add tokens be cause you told me no token needed
please help me
my id : 33c96c01100000af
regards 
anis abidi
my mail : [email protected]


----------



## labopanorama (Jan 26, 2016)

hello, please my mini zed bull is arrived to token 0
what i have to do to add tokens be cause you told me no token needed
please help me
my id : 33c96c01100000af


----------

